# Largemouth Bass...



## Clark (Jun 12, 2012)

... for breakfast.



Great Blue Heron 








Alligator









Osprey










This is one of those days, when one wishes they had an 800mm lens in their everything bag.
There was no way to physically close the gap.


We had bagels and cream cheese.
Juice for her, coffee for me.

Thank you.


----------



## emydura (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice captures clark. I can't believe the size of the fish that heron is eating.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I like the photo of the osprey w/ the gator looking on!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 12, 2012)

And so it was lunch time for everyone!


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2012)

Bass not catching much of a break that dayoke:oke:

Did you get any Clark, or did the locals get them all?


----------



## John M (Jun 12, 2012)

Very cool photos, Clark! 'Love the Osprey photo with the Gator in the frame as well. Man!....It must be tough to be a fish in those waters! Where were these photos taken?


----------



## Ray (Jun 12, 2012)

Alligators in the Raritan Bay!! Who knew?

Must be from those that folks dumped in the NYC sewers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2012)

Good shots, Clark.

I'd hate to be a fish there!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 13, 2012)

Great nature shots! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 13, 2012)

Cool pics again Clark !!!! Jean


----------



## Hera (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, that was very cool to see. Looks like you had fun on your trip.


----------



## Clark (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you!

John- this was about an hour south of Cape Canaveral, Florida. We visited this site twice. First morning gave all the pop I could handle, about 800 shutter clicks.
Second morning, not so good. About 120 clicks.
Otter tracks everywhere, but never seen. Crested Caracara was attending a large chick, but too far. The Black-bellied Whistling-Ducks put on a great show early,
then settled down for some still shots.

That Heron was on fire- speared one bass after another. Probally had the best success rate I have ever seen, excluding my wife.

Rick- we did not fish. Have not used rod and reel for a while.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 13, 2012)

Great photos as always. Please keep them coming as Donna and I love them.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Clark, nice shots, as always. Ah, that dreaded blue heron doing its thing again...and of course the NJ alligator, finally caught in the act :rollhappy:

Tough to get otters on film. I've only caught site of them a few times and always in the same spot - a family crossing a back road next to a swamp. Forget about bobcats! You'd like the raccoon-dogs here in Japan, they are pretty easy to spot and often not very afraid of humans.


----------



## Clark (Jun 13, 2012)

Many thanks!

Tom- we have been lucky, and have seen otters. Nearly steeping on them the first time. Near Ft. Meyers is a lovely place called Six Mile Cypress Slough.
One of Christine's favorite places. She got a kick out of the baby feral pigs that were there also. Very vocal.
These otters- much larger than what they look like on TV. 

Not long after, got luckier, and photographed one, feeding on fish about an hour north of Ft. Meyers. 
This is another site where one could do over 100 clicks/hr., but the Snail Kites elluded us. 
For us, Snail Kites won the 'most skittish award'. 

Bobcats would be neat. I think I would need longer glass though.
We have a family on the Delaware River, Jersey side. But have not had time to get up there.
Near Miami, I have read online of a family, that photographers have been getting. Our trip did not allow for this.
Maybe next time...


What do raccoon-dogs eat?
Thanks.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 13, 2012)

Great pictures!!!! 
Where are you? Alligators in NJ???????????


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 13, 2012)

Those are great shots Clark


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey Clark, Florida is a great place to photograph wildlife in the lower 48. The birds alone could keep you busy for a lifetime. So please, indulge us



Clark said:


> What do raccoon-dogs eat?
> Thanks.



All the casual learner would want to know about them: Raccoon Dogs


----------



## Clark (Jun 13, 2012)

Agreed.
At the moment, only Yellowstone can compare.

Ruth- we got those in Florida, on same trip when the Heron consumed Egret chicks. 
Have about 2500 images to go through. 

Thank you!


----------



## Ruth (Jun 13, 2012)

> Have about 2500 images to go through.


 
That's great, we will get to see some more fantastic nature photography!!!!


----------



## Gilda (Jun 14, 2012)

:clap::clap:
Before our next jaunt to S FL, I am going to have to get directions to all these spots...6 mile Cypress Slough sounds familiar though. We stay at Bonita Beach.


----------



## Clark (Jun 14, 2012)

Ever go to Cape Coral for the owls?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2012)

No, but I bet owl tastes great roasted on a fire by the beach! :evil:


----------



## Gilda (Jun 14, 2012)

Clark said:


> Ever go to Cape Coral for the owls?



No....


----------



## Clark (Jun 14, 2012)

PM me your email.
Yours gets mine.


----------



## Heather (Jun 14, 2012)

Great shots as always, Clark! But I agree, I'd hate to be a fish there! Ah well, survival of the fittest, eh? (apparently Osprey trumps alligator in that last shot!)


----------

